# Great Old-School Goth Music for Halloween



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent list


----------



## Peepshowcreepshow (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! I'm such a goth snob. I rarely listen to anything past 1989!


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL I listen to it all sadly


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

No Fields of the Nephilim...?


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok never heard of that one sorry


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

These are excellent! I have been searching for more music like this for our Halloween party and this is EXACTLY the kind of thing I was looking for. Thanks so much!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Not goth (back in "the day" no term for it we were just called people who wore black and looked like vampires LOL) but what's wrong with B52's Rock Lobster?


----------



## Peepshowcreepshow (May 27, 2010)

Terminal_Margaret said:


> These are excellent! I have been searching for more music like this for our Halloween party and this is EXACTLY the kind of thing I was looking for. Thanks so much!


Cool! Glad you like it. I really love the old 80s stuff.

Crap! I knew I forgot something. I should definitely have some Fields Of The Nephilim on that list.

Yeah, back in high school in the mid 80s I don't think any of us used the term "goth". I don't don't know when I first heard the term, probably early 90s. Which is funny, because by that time all the stuff I liked was over! Back in the 80s, if you liked bands like The Cure, Siouxsie, Love & Rockets, etc., you were just called "alternative". And the newer stuff that's called "goth" today isn't goth at all to me! 

Haha, I'm such a cranky old man!


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

*Old man*

Well if you are an old man than I am an old lady as I was in high school back in the 80's and yes it was alternative or new age or somethng like that LOL


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Well if you are an old man than I am an old lady as I was in high school back in the 80's and yes it was alternative or new age or somethng like that LOL


Yeah-I'm in that crew too - graduated in 88. To our group, those were mostly considered punkers. New Wave if you liked the pop stuff like Duran Duran. 

Thanks peepshow - I'm going to have to run through your list....


----------



## Gerardina (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks a lot. Awesome list.


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent list, Peepshow! Gotta love Pet Cemetary!!

I also like:

Drac's Back - Billy Demarco
My Son, The Vampire - Allan Sherman
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon

*ps. I graduated in '82. Oh good grief I'm old....*

ROCK ON!

TMama


----------

